# Looking for a haunt



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey all, I'm trying to figure out the name of a haunt that inspired me many many years ago. It was a free home haunt that some rich guy created around his mansion that took an hour to get through. I remember it had pyrotechnics, some sort of hayride and the devil at the end. People apparently would wait outside his house overnight just to get in, but it's long since shut down. Any ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you remember where it was located?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

unfortunately no.


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

*richard garriott*

brittania manor in texas


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds like Richard Garriott's haunt. It was free and people used to camp out for days to get in. It was a truly amazing, imaginative and well-funded production.

He doesn't run it anymore, but many of the same people run the charity haunt Scare For a Cure on Richard's land, using many of the same resources. I took my son a couple years back. It was very cool. Some great actors and characters and a nice, twisty storyline.

The "devil at the end" sounds like the year my wife shot publicity photos for it. The tour finished with a great bit where visitors had to crawl through a low, dark tunnel. One segment of the tunnel detached and turned into a cage on wheels. They'd trap the last member of the group inside. When the visitors arrived at the final room, the devil had one of their party caged beside him, and they had to bargain for is life. It was extremely cool.


Edit: It was here in Austin, Texas.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

austenandrews said:


> Yeah, that sounds like Richard Garriott's haunt. It was free and people used to camp out for days to get in. It was a truly amazing, imaginative and well-funded production.
> 
> He doesn't run it anymore, but many of the same people run the charity haunt Scare For a Cure on Richard's land, using many of the same resources. I took my son a couple years back. It was very cool. Some great actors and characters and a nice, twisty storyline.
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome, that place was such a big inspiration for me when I was in high school. here's the site for anyone else interested http://www.britanniamanor.org/bmanor/grounds.html


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow that sounds amazing! What an extremely cool person to come up with something like that and to fund it all and let people come in for free. He sounds like a very nice guy, I hope lots of people sent cards and letters and thanked him.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Spartan005 said:


> That sounds awesome, that place was such a big inspiration for me when I was in high school. here's the site for anyone else interested http://www.britanniamanor.org/bmanor/grounds.html


I didn't go that year. That's the same devil costume from the earlier one I described though. It was basically the Darkness character from _Legend_.

Man, so many faces I recognize from the old days. Many of them are still around, if aged a bit more.  I believe one of them is my neighbor across the street now.


----------

